# Shrimp and Bee Pollen



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
Is there anyone out there that is using this in their feeding regimen?? Very popular in Europe.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

What is this? Sounds interesting.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Lots of people use bee pollen.

I'm partial to a particular variety, as many varieties available in the United States are loaded with less than good stuff (as I have unfortunately learned from experience).

I happen to use it in a few of my shrimp foods. Good stuff.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

What variety is that. Mine is organic with nothing else in it. How do you introduce it to your shrimp??
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Jake,
Which food do you put bee pollen in?? I have every type you make.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Never heard of bee pollen in shrimp food.... please elaborate.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Where can I buy some bee pollen?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

It seems like it is not just good for shrimp but us too

I want to know how to feed it to the shrimp with out it disolving in water


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

If I can find the right type, I'd mix it with Repashy. That stuff makes these things easy.


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

Theres a video on the sôchting oxydator thread somewhere on here that talks
About them sprinkling pollen into the tank for
Shrimplets. As ive never used this i do however just sprinkle the powdered repashy into the tank on a daily basis and really enjoy watching the ahrimp lay on thier backs on the moss to pick at the powder which is floating.


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=183686&highlight=OXydator

Heres the thread.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I just bought some too... bee pollen for babies; chitosan for molting; humic acid for Bee pH buffer, let's see which works and which is just snake oil


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

hi there ! 

I use bee pollen as shrimp feeding as i read here on this forum  

Every other day i give to my shrimpies one of the followings:

organic bee pollen
jbl novoprawn
mulberry tree dry leaves ( from my own backyard )
generic baby fish food
stinging nettle dry leaves ( from my own backyard )

Thinking to add some spirulina product but not sure yet 

The dry oak leaves still stays intact after several weeks but it's a good playgroud for baby shrimps i think  

Just today i watched after Cuttlefish bone ....


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Does the bee pollen get completely eaten or will it dissolve safely into the water. Looks like it will take a while for shrimp to work through even one granual.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

What are stinging nettle? I read a lot of European breeders feed it too.

Acitydweller--I read people crush them into powder and drop some in, very good baby food apparently.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like im going to be investing in an mortar and pestle as well. lol

The problem i find looking for alternatives is the extra stuff it comes with, like humic with potash, Chitosan with Pysillium husk. Im guessing if its organic and good for our bodies, it must be okay for shrimpies (within scale dosages)

Stinging nettles are loaded with a bunch of medicinal purposes however its leaves and stems are covered with brittle, hollow, silky hairs that contain three chemicals, a histamine that irritates skin, acetylcholine which causes a burning feeling, and serotonin. When brushing up against the plant with bare skin, a painful rash similar to poison ivy will result. You wont miss it if you walk past one.


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

In texas we call it "bull nettle" nasty little plants that have many little "stingers" or nettles on the leaf and stems. Here it grows as a weed in fields everywhere. I know of people using it as shrimp food. They pick an entire plant and boil the crap out of it. This causes the nettles and the plant to be rendered limp to a point not allowing it to "stick" i havent used it cause frankly i grew up on a farm and am scared to death of them.
Link
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bullnettle


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Stinging? pass!


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

use pollen as is it.... the shrimps will know how to eat it .... mine's is kind of waterstable but never see it after an hour or so in there  and about the nettle... yes is stings but if you wear gloves you can pick the young leaves ( the old ones are not apreciated by my shrimps and dark colour ) and dry them in the shadow ... no need to boil the leaves.... after that when you trow it in the tank they will float for an half an hour for the enjoyment of little curios shrimps and sinks at the bottom for the lunch


----------

